# Probleme mit der xfree-4.2.0 Installation

## RolfJ

Moin zusammen,

bei mir gibt's einige Probleme bei der Installation von xfree-4.2.0-r12. Nachdem ich die Installation ganz normal mit emerge x11-base/xfree angestartet habe, läuft zunächst einmal alles ganz normal. Nach einer Stunde bricht die Installation jedoch mit folgenden Meldungen ab:

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_install, Line 9, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Last executed commands were 

+ install -c -m 0444 XftConfig /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/image//usr/X11R6/lib/X11/XftConfig

+ mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/image//etc/X11

cp: `XftConfig´: Argument list too long

make[3]: ** [install] Error 1

...

Gibt's irgendwelche Ideen? Mit den Optionen in make.conf hab ich schon ohne Erfolg rumgespielt. Kein Erfolg.

Gruß

Rolf  :Confused: 

----------

## Beforegod

Den Fehler hatte ich auch einmal.

Führe mal folgendes als root aus

rm -R /var/tmp/portage

und versuche danach ein emerge xfree

Dann sollte es klappen

(btw. Deine Optimierungen währen sehr interessant zu wissen, genau wie deine GCC Version!)

Gruß,

Beforegod

----------

## RolfJ

Moin,

tja, hab nun schon verschiedene Sachen ausprobiert: /var/tmp/portage/xfree löschen und nochmal neu emergen, /usr/portage/distfiles/X* löschen, Quellen neu ziehen und neu compilieren, Flags in /etc/make.conf ändern und neu emergen, etc. Hat alles nichts gebracht. Die Installation bricht immer an der gleichen Stelle ab, nach ziemlich genau einer Stunde. Hier noch ein paar nähere Infos zum System:

/etc/make.conf: 

USE="-kde -3dnow -qtmt pcmcia pnp pda gphoto2 slp bonobo alsa evo gtkhtml lcms tiff dvd flash mozilla perl zeo mysql acl samba" 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe" 

gcc -v: 2.95.3 20010315 (release) 

Hardware: PIII 1000 (Notebook) 

Graphics: Trident Cyberblade i1 with 8 MB shared memory and TV-out 

Irgendwelche Ideen zu dem Problem? Auf einem anderen Notebook hat die Installation problemlos funktioniert. Vielleicht klappt's ja mit Gentoo 1.4  :Wink: .

Gruß

Rolf

----------

## solo_segler

ahoi !   :Very Happy: 

studiere gerade das forum nach meinen Problem. und siehe da, Dir gings wohl ähnlich. hast Du die installation lösen können   :Question: 

arbeite seit ca. 14 tagen im purem gentoo linux und wollte jetzt (mehrmals schon) xfree emergen (danach dann kde). leider bricht die installation wie bei Dir immer nach ca. 1 Stunde ab. gleiche Fehlermeldung!

<<<

tdfx_context.c: 660 dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

      ......

  (zählt hier alle nummern auf !!!)

      ......

tdfx_context.c: 686 dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

tdfx_context.c: At top level

tdfx_context.h: 834 storage size of 'Color' isn't know

      .......

   (zählt hier verschiedene unbekannte storage auf !!!)

      .......

tdfx_context.h: 844 storage size of 'Glide' isn't know

make [5]: *** [tdfx_context.o] error 1

make [5]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xfree  ....'

make [4]: *** install error 2

make [4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xfree  ....'

make [3]: *** install error 2

make [3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xfree  ....'

make [2]: *** install error 2

make [2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xfree  ....'

make [1]: *** install error 2

make [1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xfree  ....'

!!! ERROR

!!! 'src_install, line 9, Exitcode 2

!!! no error message

<<<<<<

Habe mit emerge --pretend xfree /bzw auch mit x11 nur mehr folgende

abhängigkeit gefunden:

[ebuild N] x11_base/xfree-4.2.0-r12 to/

das verzwichnis /usr/X11R6/ wurde mit einigen dateien und vz angelegt.

in /var/tmp/portage bleibt alles über ! Kann man / soll man das löschen   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

danke christian

"nur segeln ist schöner !"

----------

## pom

moin,

ich bin auch von dem Problem betroffen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Last executed commands were 

+ install -c -m 0444 XftConfig /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/image//usr/X11R6/lib/X11/XftConfig 

+ mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/image//etc/X11 

cp: `XftConfig´: Argument list too long 

make[3]: ** [install] Error 1 

... 

Mein System ist aufgebaut aus der nicht offiziellen 1.4er gentoo 1.4 iso mit gcc 3.2.

Ich habe in der /etc/make.conf folgende flags gesetzt.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -03 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -03 -pipe"

und das habe ich auch getestet

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -03 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -03 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Beides mit dem gleichen Erfolg.

Kann sich einmal jemand melden bei dem es schon funktioniert hat?

danke POM

----------

## JohnyB

hallo,

ich habe das tdfx problem auch... und ich habe es gelöst... man darf die use flags für 3dfx und voodoo3 nicht einstellen... (bei mir war es so..) jetzt habe ich sie wieder drin und wollte es nochmal versuchen.. fehlanzeige... wieder der tdfx fehler..  :Wink:  vorher, als ich gentoo 1.2 hatte, also gcc2.95, da lief es... aber da hatte ich auch die packete glu oder sowas, mesa-glu, irgendwas in die richtung wieder unmaskiert gesetzt. (in der /usr/portage/profiles/packeges.mask) das sind so 4 module untereinander. danach lief es dann. ich werde das bei gelegenheit auch mal wieder machen, um 3dfx zu nutzen...  :Wink:  is ja schon wichtig..

also,

bis dann

julian

----------

## solo_segler

ahoi und ein special thanx an JohnnyB !   :Very Happy: 

war echt ein tipp! nur war bei mir nicht 3dnow das problem sondern 3dfx bei einer NVIDIA grafikkarte. ich habe zuerst in /var/tmp/ das komplette portage gelöscht und dann unter /etc/ die make.conf um diese option (3dfx) erleichtert. dann hat das emerge plötzlich funktioniert. gegencheck: nachdem ich 3dfx im make.conf wieder im USE aktiviert habe --> wieder abruch beim mergen.

im buch Kofler / linux / 6.auflage / addison-wesley (ein tipp für newbies wie mich!!!) steht übrigens:

Neben Open GL wurden auch andere 3D-grafikbibliotheken entwickelt. Eine davon ist die Glide-Bibliothek der Firma 3dfx. Die Bibliothek kann allerdings NUR zusammen mit Voodoo-Grafikkarten verwendet werden. (!!) Glide ist insofern noch von Bedeutung, als es Spiele gibt, die Glide voraussetzen. (Solche Speiel können auch nur mit Voodoo-Grafikkarten verwendet werden.) .... 

also bei mir läuft jetzt zumindest xfree. wollte Euch nur diese lösung übermitteln, damit Ihr vielleicht schon am abend weiterkommt.

christian

----------

